

New York City is building 10,000 Internet pylons for free public Wi-Fi - ktavera
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/17/7235481/new-york-city-to-provide-free-gigabit-speed-public-wi-fi-for-everyone

======
kyboren
"Gigabit speeds", free access, ostensibly physical-only advertisement for
financial support... wow, sounds perfect!

But if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. What else might these
hotspots do? Insert header "permacookies" to enable tracking across the web?
Track people physically all over the city by their WiFi broadcasts? Provide
realtime session content and user location data to NYPD? To FBI/NSA?

Please excuse my cynicism. Is it really wise to put NYC "in the middle" of
your connections _on purpose_? Is it wise even to distribute WiFi points of
presence around the city, where they can more comprehensively surveil the
population? Are NYC's motives truly so benign/altruistic?

------
noble12
Not going to hold my breath. More confidence in Elon Musk launching a bunch of
low orbit internet satellites. Now THAT would be awesome...

------
elijahchancey
YOU MUST CONSTRUCT ADDITIONAL PYLONS!

------
bingobob
why not just put the AP's on the light posts?

